# Sunshine is Officially Retired!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Our 9 year old Saanen, our first goat, the queen, my favorite..(I can go on and on) kidded last night w/ trips...
Two bucks and one perfect white doeling. We had bred her hoping for a doe and we got one! She had a little bit of a tough time as one of the huge bucks was trying to come out butt first and was jammed next to the other buck in the birth canal... 
We repositioned and pulled the first two...boys (sigh) Then we helped with the last one...a pure white little girl!
I couldn't believe it..
We are so happy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats! They're so precious! Exciting that you got a girl from your fav girl. Love it when things work out like that!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow! so awesome, you should keep the doe! They are all cute! Congrats.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yes, we are definitely keeping her...she will replace Sunshine on the milking stand next year


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful babies, poor momma looks tired. Did you give her Molasses water?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Congrats!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! They are beautiful. What was she bred to?? Alpine?? Very colorful boys.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats!!! So cute


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! yes, Sweetgoats...she had her molasses water  I made her a huge batch and she dunked her face in past her nostrils and sucked it down, haha! The babies were born last night...these pics were taken this morning...Mama is wanting to get out of her stall but she has to stay in for a day or so.
She is bred to our Alpine buck..he throws nice kids


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!! They are all adorable.


----------



## HerdMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

I was wondering if that 'ginormous' doe had kidded yet!  So happy for you, they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so beautiful, congrats on getting that special doe!


----------

